# My DIY phone mount



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Made my own smartphone mount over the weekend, just a prototype, will make a better looking and functioning one soon.

All I used was a plastic case that a bunch of business cards came in, and some "heavy duty" velcro from B&Q. It may not look secure but it is actually way too secure, its really difficult to deattach, which in a way is good, but I'm sure theres a better way (probably with magnets or some kind of clip). But for now it works fine, anyway I don't need sat nav that often, just don't want to stick it on my windscreen.

The main thing is though I can see all the relevant details on the VC (the photo makes it look like the petrol gauge is obscured but its not in real life). Obviously it only works if you have your steering wheel out as far as mine though.

Heres the photos...
The Mount:









In action:









Anyway just thought I'd post it to give people some ideas


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Just bought these two items on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... ROKL5A1OLE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mudder-Univers ... nt+Monopod

So should be able to clip and unclip my phone from the steering column whenever I need it.

Boom £500-2000 saved :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

My only concern would be residue left over from the Velcro?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Well I just took the velcro off in preparation for the mount coming tomorrow, didn't leave any residue at all.

As for the new mount, if it works well then I'll be using it for 3 more years so will worry about it then :lol: but should be fine, I'll just use some rubbing alcohol on it if it doesn't come off cleanly.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rev said:


> Well I just took the velcro off in preparation for the mount coming tomorrow, didn't leave any residue at all.
> 
> As for the new mount, if it works well then I'll be using it for 3 more years so will worry about it then :lol: but should be fine, I'll just use some rubbing alcohol on it if it doesn't come off cleanly.


Well, that's me sold then unless they end up doing the SD version of the sat nav 

Thanks for the info [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The finished article 

It sits a bit higher than my mock up, but still works fine for me, I can just switch the views on the VC depending on what I want to see (and like I said in my first post, you can see more than what the photos show, like the fuel gauge, some kind of weird lens effect makes the phone look like it blocks more than it really does).

I don't use sat nav much at all but just wanted something neat for when I do, I hate sticking them on my windscreen, so it does the job. Probably won't bother with the SD nav now if it comes out. The clip is pretty cool because it has a tightener on the back so the phone is rock solid, the sticky pad is also really strong.

Here are the two parts I used to attach my phone to the steering column:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... ROKL5A1OLE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mudder-Univers ... nt+Monopod


















Where it clips on:


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

What model satnav are you using and is it any good?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Its my phone, I use the Waze app on it for sat nav. Its very good.


----------

